# Petsmart sucks!



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Last night i went up to petsmart to get a fluval 404 for my 75g, I didnt fell like ordering from bigals and waiting. They wanted $160 Bigals' sells em for $93 i wasnt payin that much more so i ordered from Bigal's i almost left petsmart with another 55g but i already have an empty one that never got setup yet so i saved the $100 and gonna save up for a 180g


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

groovy!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: u cant beat on line prices


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Death in # said:


> u cant beat on line prices


 Yea i kno i gotta find somewhere else to buy tanks my Petsmart wants $549 for a 135g Or $349 for a 120g. I need to take a road trip to get my next tank


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

i can get a top of the line 120 for $350 Canadian!


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

I went to petsmart today to get feeders but every feeder in thier tank was dead or dying. Needless to say I left empty handed.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

the bigger the better a 180 gal sounds great


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Death in # said:


> u cant beat on line prices


 but how much would shippin cost would it come out the same as goin to the pet

smart. sorry if the question seems silly i never ordered anything over the net.

still dont trust technology enough yet







im paranoid of identity

thief :laugh:


----------



## x420xNick (Mar 6, 2004)

Damn Petsmart. All there fish are pretty sickly looking. I got some peppered loaches just so my P's would take em down :laugh: (They were a 1.99) Brought Ich into my tank, but thankfully none of my P got it. Everything else did, lost a few plecko's and a striped and spotted cat. But oh well, lesson learned. Thank God it didn't get the P's!


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > :laugh: u cant beat on line prices
> ...


 shipping from big al's is reallly decent.

if your order is <$35, S&H is $5.95. 
$35.01 to $50.00 S&H $6.95 
$50.01 to $75.00 S&H $7.95 
$75.01 to $100.00 S&H $9.95 
$100.01 to $150.00 S&H $10.95 
$150.01 or more S&H $11.95

pretty much can't beat that. i think heavy/fragile items have an extra charge. i looked into getting tahitian black moon or whatever it's called from them and it wasn't worth it. my xp3 was a great deal. fish food is pretty cheap too.

as far as being paranoid of ordering online, try a phone order from them.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Big Als







us







Canadians...


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

yikes.


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Well that sucks.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > :laugh: u cant beat on line prices
> ...


 Bigals shipping is really good. The 404 comes out to $103 with shipping. And they are quick i always get my order in 4 -5 days. Bigals is the sh*t


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

cool thanks for that shippin info i think ill check it out do a phone order :laugh:

yea and every time i check out petsmart fish theres ich everywere


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

Damn [email protected]%@$'s try to rip you off. I went into their store and saw an aquaclear 500 for over $70 dollars. I got on their website and they were selling the same damn thing for $32 dollars.


----------



## frankie (Nov 28, 2003)

i think that big als thing rippin Canadians off is right - i think their factoring in the exchange rate


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

im only using big al from now on too. I went to my lfs to see how much an extra eheim filter would cost. I find the one I bought and look at the price tag and what does it say 439.99.....f*ck that. I will just spend the 209.99 for the one at big als


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

petsmart is such a rip off!!


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

OUCH, once again the great north Canadian gets the shaft... Do they think our math skills are that poor !?!? I think I'm gonna sell my igloo and move south


----------



## benhab (Mar 9, 2004)

Yeah , I,m looking to sell my igloo too , I'll jump on my cariboo and move to Beverly .......... .hills that is . God damn Canadian Dollar , you have to strike oil to afford anything up here . PS asking 100 US or 900 CAN $ for IGLOO!


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

Petsmart is a ripoff if you don't know what you are doing. Go to their website, find what you want, put in your shipping information and when a shipping estimate comes up, print it out, take it to petsmart. They will match the price. I got my Penguin 330 for like $27.00 or something like that.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

If you find yourself in new jersey check out a place called tropiquarium in neptune. 
They sell tanks at cost and I got my 125 for a little over 200 bucks. 55 gallon tanks there are like 70-80 bucks. All of my tanks are from there. They have good brands too like All-glass, Perfecto, and my favorite, Oceanic. So it's not like youre getting a decent price on a shitty tank. You pay less for good tanks. The fish are very expensive there but the tanks are great.


----------

